# Replaced Bathroom Vanity - Need to Repair Wall Damage



## chris87 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a small office condo, and I'm gradually making improvements. I am in the process of replacing the bathroom vanity, and the new one is a bit smaller (in depth and height). I have a bunch of drywall imperfections, and I don't know the best way to fix them. At the back left, there is a hole where the old formica met the wall. It's approximately 1"x4". I was thinking that I could cut a piece of drywall and screw it into place. From there, I would tape it, spackle, and then sand. I don't know if that's the best way to repair it. I also have white space in the front left. It's very rough, and there is a bunch of brown paper showing. I don't know the best way to get it smooth. I have a similar issue near the backsplash. There is brown paper showing. Some of it will be hidden by the caulk, but I think it will still be partly visible. I would like to be able to get the walls as blemish free as possible. I'll buy whatever is necessary to do the job right. If anyone could give me any suggestions/advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Patch the one hole using a sound support behind the new piece of drywall, then use joint compound (spackle), to fill any small holes / lines.

Sand and then paint.

Magic it's all gone.

Then install the new vanity.


ED


----------

